# Merlin WHACKED EM and STACKED EM Today!!!!



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Merlin took Best of Breed this Morning in Sebring at the the Heartland Dog Fanciers Show. 

And....

Took a Group 4 Placement this Afternoon!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice going! You must be very satisfied with him.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!! He does so well!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so happy for you and for Merlin. I hope you have some pictures to share from the show. Merlin is such a cool dog, I just love seeing photos of him.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Here ya go Inga. His neck is a little stretched out here.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

And I have to post this one... Because it is funny. The photographer did not have an assistant. So he was having trouble getting Merlin to look at the camera. So he asked me the dogs name to he could call him. I tell him and he starts yelling "Hey Marlin!" I yell "NO.... MERLIN!" Merlin is looking up at me like what the hell did I do....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Superb picture, JB! Poor Merlin all confused and such!


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------

